# Canadian troops formally hand over Kandahar



## toyotatundra (6 Jul 2011)

> Canada's desert war effectively came to an end Tuesday when soldiers of the Royal 22e Regiment formally handed over their battlefield to American units...
> 
> The country's legal command responsibility for the western Kandahar district of Panjwaii will continue for several days, but Brig.-Gen. Dean Milner's headquarters will be directing U.S. combat units.



http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/canada/breakingnews/canadian-troops-formally-handover-kandahar-battlefield-to-us-forces.html


----------



## wildman0101 (6 Jul 2011)

Job Well Done Troop's  
Welcome home.    
Scoty B


----------

